# Erase DMI Date? [y/n]



## a_ump (Sep 4, 2009)

i built a pc for my friend and whenever we were to load up my vista installation disc we'd get a MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION BSOD. now i didn't what it was but was pointed in the direction of flashing the bios to the newest version. Just so happens that the bios version of the mobo was from 1/13/2009 and support on his motherboard for the athlon II cpu's wasn't released until 5/15/2009. 

So i start the flash n i'm like yes sir!! but then i'm asked Erase DMI Date?

what is DMI date? and with a bios flash should i choose yes or no?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2009)

its the date stamp of the BIOS you should select yes.


----------



## a_ump (Sep 4, 2009)

thx, n i decided wth and chose yes. vista is installing and i'm happy to say my first bios flash was successful. but then everything should be if directions are followed correctly.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2009)

a_ump said:


> thx, n i decided wth and chose yes. vista is installing and i'm happy to say my first bios flash was successful. but then everything should be if directions are followed correctly.



grats on the successfull flash


----------



## choppy (Sep 4, 2009)

well done. the first bios flash is always a worrying one lol


----------

